# 06' euro mount 4pt.



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

I used the boil in degreaser then bleach method.










First one!

Next time, I'm going with the beetles!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks good. I too am going to pay someone do the beetles next time...


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

why are you going to pay someone to do it with beetles? was it to much of a pain in the butt? do you not like the way it turned out?i think it looks great and i enjoy doing them myself but i can see how some might think itsa pain. congrats on the deer .


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i did one with the leaving it outside for a year in the sun method works great just have to cover the horns so they dont bleach ....ill post a pic when i get the mount home here


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Nice job!


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> Looks good. I too am going to pay someone do the beetles next time...


 
Hopefully not your dog he has a nice rack ...


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. I love the way it came out, but it was a lot of work to get it clean.
http://www.thetanneryinc.com/index.html


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

I can get that mess out of your kitchen for you...
www.barebones-trophymounts.com


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks Great!!! I wish I would have done that with the 4pt I got this year. Had the perfect rack for it.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

rancid said:


> I can get that mess out of your kitchen for you...
> www.barebones-trophymounts.com


And he's a M-S sponsor...


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice mount in my opinion, I did my bear skull, It sucked to be honest, I had to boil it forever. I know when you use beatles the skull doesn't break down if you know what I mean. next time im going to send my skulls to Rancid for sure. I've seen the work that beatles do and its crazy.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I've got one for you rancid. I will wait a couple of more weeks for trickle ins to take advantage of shipping.

Any locals want to piggy back on freight?


----------



## NSD (Jan 14, 2004)

rancid, 
I've got you bookmarked. 
Nice prices!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Just take the entire head, [fur,eyes,brain matter ect...]
Find a location in your yard and bury it up to the antlers, then cover or shade them with some that will breath. Those so called bettles are in all soil matters.
The best soils are more organic. This is not an over nite project this will take some time. For example, if you put it in now with the, fur , flesh ect.. it will be off an gone by August, give or take a mounth. Then take it to a car wash or hi pressure washer , wash all dirt from your mount, then follow the same proceedures with the bleeching ect...

I have done this a coulpe of times , they turn out looking the same.
*No mess, No stink, No clean up, ect......*

rob


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

i also use the beetles. i agree boiling them is a nasty process and the results are not as good.


----------



## psychowolverine (Nov 26, 2006)

I did a Euro mount last year, using the boil method...Its not that bad as far as work goes.. I did a whitetail and a bear in the same day.... 

I hear the work bleach.... Never ever use bleach.. Bleach will eat the bone and soften it.. Use Hydrogen Peroxide.. It will get the skull just as white and not eat at the bone...

Also, I wouldnt suggest starting your own beetle colony at home.. If somehow they were ever to get in your house, they will eat any mounts you have..


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, I ment the process of bleeching.
Yes,yes Hydrogine Peroxide.[deluted]


----------



## rancid (Jul 22, 2002)

If anyone needs a pick up done,I travel across the U.P. to cedarville on thursday nights,marquette on monday nights.And I have friends that pick up for me in differant areas of the U.P.I drive a semi full time at night so,If you'd like we could meet somewhere.I do skulls year round so when ever you need my service just hollar.Talk to some of you soon,all of you eventually.I hope.:lol:


----------

